# Germany Rising...again! Merges Dutch military into German command. WTF???



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Is this going to be THREE times in 100 years????

The German and Dutch armies and navies are poised to "merge", creating the nucleus of the European Union's longed for pan-EU military force. Pointing to German ministerial statements spelling out the creation of an EU Army as the ultimate goal, critics say Britain's military will not be able to avoid being sucked in if the country remains within the Union. The German government has revealed that Dutch and German land armies and navies are set to move towards "closer integration", with two Dutch units already coming under German command. Last month the Dutch 43rd Mechanised Brigade was subsumed into the German 1st Armoured Division, following the takeover of the Dutch 11th Airmobile Brigade by German command last year.

The two countries are also already sharing the Netherland's largest war ship, the Karel Doorman, and aim to merge its two naval powers into one unified navy within the next two years.

That leaves the Netherlands with just the 13th Mechanised Brigade to its name, along with special forces and military infrastructure, but the plan is to accelerate towards a merger of these entities within the next few years, Germany's _Sachsische Zeitung_ confirms.

And according to insiders, the Czech Republic has now entered talks to bring its army under German control, with the Poles also mooted to be part of the plan.

The accelerated timetable follows a speech given by Germany's Defence Minister Ursula von der Leye last year, in which she stated the overall aim of merging Europe's defence forces into one unified army.
"The European Army is our long-term goal, but first we have to strengthen the European Defence Union," she said, adding: "To achieve this, some nations with concrete military cooperation must come to the fore - and the Germans and the Dutch are doing this."

As Britain prepares to go to the polls to vote on whether or not to remain within the European Union, UK Independence Party Defence spokesman Mike Hookem MEP has warned that if the country does opt to remain, the British military forces will not be able to resist the same fate.

"The EU is moving towards a common defence and foreign policy regime with an EU army as the goal," he said. "While Britain remains in the EU, we cannot escape being part of this dangerous setup. The EU was supposed to be about corralling Germany military dominance in Europe. That aspiration has clearly died and just as Germany now politically dominates the EU, this latest move with the Dutch army shows that in time Germany wants to expand and control as much as it can militarily."

Another UKIP source described the move as "a bizarre, voluntary annexation" adding: "I doubt very much that the new Polish Government would be going down the same route, despite the confidence of the German defence establishment".

And Mr. Hookem warned that the Army will not be a benign force, dedicated only to the defence of the Union, pointing out that there has already been lobbying in European circles for intervention in Libya, and indeed European Commission President Jean Claude Juncker's statements on the matter: "You would not create a European army to use it immediately&#8230; But a common army among the Europeans would convey to Russia that we are serious about defending the values of the European Union."

UKIP's leader Nigel Farage had previously issued multiple warnings about a European Union (EU) - mostly dismissed by the British political establishment and media classes. Most notably, then Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg insisted in a live debate with Mr. Farage ahead of the 2014 European Elections, "The idea there's going to be a European army, a European air force, it is simply not true" calling Mr. Farage's claims a "dangerous fantasy".

In September last year the _Telegraph_ reported that German chancellor Angela Merkel expected British PM David Cameron to "drop his opposition to an EU army in exchange for supporting Britain's [EU] renegotiation". Mr. Cameron is believed to have dropped his opposition, in exchange for a widely mocked "renegotiation" deal with the European Union. Mr. Cameron did not arrive at Heston airport after his meeting with Mrs. Merkel.

WWIII ever closer...ever closer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like a real cluster for Germany's neighbors and for Germany as well. Loose sovereignty but get backing to start military action with a more historic enemy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Checks and Poles hate rancid German swine. Hell is a good place for them.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Germany Is Taking Over the Dutch Army

Huge portions of the Dutch military are being merged with the German Army, a process that many want to see rolled out across the whole Continent. Two of the Netherland's three combat brigades have officially begun the process of joining the Bundeswehr. 
https://www.thetrumpet.com/article/13745.2.0.0/germany-is-taking-over-the-dutch-army

Holy Roman Empire In Prophecy

The Holy Roman Empire has made pivotal and defining contributions to Western civilization-but its many reincarnations have also come with painful and catastrophic consequences.
https://www.thetrumpet.com/literature/2384/the-holy-roman-empire-in-prophecy


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Revealed: The secret report that shows how the Nazis planned a Fourth Reich ...in the EU | Daily Mail Online

https://archive.org/stream/Ew-pa128Report/Ew-pa128Report_djvu.txt

This is history folks


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Germans have always been a great people, but a great people that have done some horrific things.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> The Germans have always been a great people, but a great people that have done some horrific things.


Great at what? Genocide? They were good at that for Jews and Slovaks. Only reason they are not praying and being good Dhimmis are the Poles.

Let the Muslim slime they have invited infest and defile them. Poles and Solvaks won't put up with it. Those Germans are beholding to Slovaks, for your sorry Arian ass. They saved your women and children from slave markets in Instanbul, would you prefer them whores and slaves?

Tell all whom live next door that.

Poles keep the muslim swine out for 100s of years. YOU want them back


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Great at what? Genocide? They were good at that for Jews and Slovaks. Only reason they are not praying and being good Dhimmis are the Poles.
> 
> Let the Muslim slime they have invited infest and defile them. Poles and Solvaks won't put up with it. Those Germans are beholding to Slovaks, for your sorry Arian ass. They saved your women and children from slave markets in Instanbul, would you prefer them whores and slaves?
> 
> ...


Great at warfare, military, discipline, manufacturing, machining, etc....Seems to me that the U.S. would not have had any space program let alone gotten to the moon without German technology and experience for instance.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Great at warfare, military, discipline, manufacturing, machining, etc....Seems to me that the U.S. would not have had any space program let alone gotten to the moon without German technology and experience for instance.


Yes, but to get that technoology, we had to fight a long war and spend precious blood to stop their totalitarian ambitions.

I have thousands of dollars worth of German power tools (Festool), and they are certainly the best in the world IMHO, but that doesn't relieve them of their recurrent ambitions to control Europe and beyond. They DO want to be the best at what they manufacture and design, but they ALSO want to dominate....and dominate....and dominate!

History repeats itself...and they are in the same place that the National Socialist Party was when the entire world regaled at their excellence and innovation. Unfortunately, they went beyond and WWII resulted. The sentiments I am seeing now regarding their ambitions and movements is very, VERY similar to the 30's, before the reality of their intent ensued.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Yes, but to get that technoology, we had to fight a long war and spend precious blood to stop their totalitarian ambitions.
> 
> I have thousands of dollars worth of German power tools (Festool), and they are certainly the best in the world IMHO, but that doesn't relieve them of their recurrent ambitions to control Europe and beyond. They DO want to be the best at what they manufacture and design, but they ALSO want to dominate....and dominate....and dominate!


I think you are stuck in the past. If the Germans had ambitions as big as ruling Europe, they would have went about things much differently in recent years, including not taking in a huge number of Muslims, putting more $ toward actually military expansion and certainly not having a socialist snowflake in charge as they do. I hope that helps.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't see Germany as the paragon of power and global influence it was in 1939. I think they have more than learned their lesson and are quite peaceful.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> I don't see Germany as the paragon of power and global influence it was in 1939. I think they have more than learned their lesson and are quite peaceful.


Agree I work alot in Germany and in my experience that are even more peaceful then the Scandinavians. A Euro army would be strictly to face a threat from the east and why even create one when we already have nato? And to be honest Im ashamed of Europeans politics, first of all in WW2 over 400k US troops lost their lifes standing up the rights of their ancestors and on top of that the US very generously offered the Marshal aid to help rebuild the bombed out continent. Second It makes me want to puke when Euro-liberal trash point the finger at American imerialism, have they already forgotten the +2000 years that Europeans have done the same......Greeks, Romans..... Spanish, Portogues, Dutch and the English. I dont get the constant need to distace Europe from the US, there is hardly a European alive today that does not have ancestors that emigrated to help build America. And in more recent times why should it just fall to the US to pay the bills and send their kids of to war to keep western civilization safe. Screw the EU what I would like to see is Euro-US army and tradezone to keep western ideals safe, and with the Russians and Chinese flexing their muscles its going to take one hell of a team effort to keep them at bay if it will one day comes to WW3?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I don't see Germany as the paragon of power and global influence it was in 1939. I think they have more than learned their lesson and are quite peaceful.


i BELIEVE THE REST OF THE WORLD HAS NOT LEARNED IT'S LESSON
caps off


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

One word....Merkel. You have to follow her to realize that Germany is getting deeper and deeper into trouble.

Hitler's Mein Kampf which was banned in Germany for many years has recently been re-released to the public again in Germany. Guess what.... it is the #1 Best Seller in the country! That's not BS...that's a fact.

Don't count on German "pacifism". It only exists on the surface.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Plumbum said:


> Agree I work alot in Germany and in my experience that are even more peaceful then the Scandinavians. A Euro army would be strictly to face a threat from the east and why even create one when we already have nato? And to be honest Im ashamed of Europeans politics, first of all in WW2 over 400k US troops lost their lifes standing up the rights of their ancestors and on top of that the US very generously offered the Marshal aid to help rebuild the bombed out continent. Second It makes me want to puke when Euro-liberal trash point the finger at American imerialism, have they already forgotten the +2000 years that Europeans have done the same......Greeks, Romans..... Spanish, Portogues, Dutch and the English. I dont get the constant need to distace Europe from the US, there is hardly a European alive today that does not have ancestors that emigrated to help build America. And in more recent times why should it just fall to the US to pay the bills and send their kids of to war to keep western civilization safe. Screw the EU what I would like to see is Euro-US army and tradezone to keep western ideals safe, and with the Russians and Chinese flexing their muscles its going to take one hell of a team effort to keep them at bay if it will one day comes to WW3?


No offense intended and I REALLY do appreciate your kind words for my country. But most (right-thinking) Americans are not real big fans of letting the Hun have direct control over a significant military force. The last couple times that has been tried it has cost my country a lot of young lives and a lot of money. And frankly, to say the Hun are much more pacifist now is still an open question right now for most Americans. It has only been about 25 years since East Germany fell and merged with West Germany. The East German Stasi were far more brutal than even the SS.

If the Hun want to merge their military with the Dutch or the Poles, then let Dutch and Polish officers lead them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Great at warfare, military, discipline, manufacturing, machining, etc....Seems to me that the U.S. would not have had any space program let alone gotten to the moon without German technology and experience for instance.


Going to the moon was good PR for the cold war.

A tractor is more useful to me than a spaceship/ICBM.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

No offense intended and I REALLY do appreciate your kind words for my country. But most (right-thinking) Americans are not real big fans of letting the Hun have direct control over a significant military force. The last couple times that has been tried it has cost my country a lot of young lives and a lot of money. And frankly, to say the Hun are much more pacifist now is still an open question right now for most Americans. It has only been about 25 years since East Germany fell and merged with West Germany. The East German Stasi were far more brutal than even the SS.

If the Hun want to merge their military with the Dutch or the Poles, then let Dutch and Polish officers lead them.[/QUOTE]

I have a hard time seeing the Germans on the war path again, but I cant deny that Merkel is sure opening the door to such leadership in the future by bringing the country to its knees with importing 1.2 million refugees so you neven know what the future holds in store.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> One word....Merkel. You have to follow her to realize that Germany is getting deeper and deeper into trouble.
> 
> Hitler's Mein Kampf which was banned in Germany for many years has recently been re-released to the public again in Germany. Guess what.... it is the #1 Best Seller in the country! That's not BS...that's a fact.
> 
> Don't count on German "pacifism". It only exists on the surface.


Merkel like all other commies in the world will seek more power and control through what they are currently doing. Implementing UN Agenda 21/2030.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

The eu is nothing without Britain and the un is nothing without the us. I'm not worried 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

dpadams6 said:


> The eu is nothing without Britain and the un is nothing without the us. I'm not worried


That couldn't be any more incorrect today. The EU is attempting to create the United States of Europe...and they have a LOT of clout to do just that. The UN has become totally isolated from the USA as well, and is acting on its own..>WITH current administration support for their total independence from outside influence...including ours. That's what Agenda 21 is all about!

The days of US dominance over the entire western world ended with the election of Obama. We are weakened to a point where others just laugh at us now... Sort of the way the Brits are laughing at Obama's upcoming trip to the UK where his is expected to push for the UK to vote REMAIN in the EU. They are furious at his attempted involvement in their affairs.

Your statement is centered on what we USED to know and believe. It is no longer the reality. Wish I were more optimistic, but the tea leaves are pointing to chaos.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> That couldn't be any more incorrect today. The EU is attempting to create the United States of Europe...and they have a LOT of clout to do just that. The UN has become totally isolated from the USA as well, and is acting on its own..>WITH current administration support for their total independence from outside influence...including ours. That's what Agenda 21 is all about!
> 
> The days of US dominance over the entire western world ended with the election of Obama. We are weakened to a point where others just laugh at us now... Sort of the way the Brits are laughing at Obama's upcoming trip to the UK where his is expected to push for the UK to vote REMAIN in the EU. They are furious at his attempted involvement in their affairs.
> 
> Your statement is centered on what we USED to know and believe. It is no longer the reality. Wish I were more optimistic, but the tea leaves are pointing to chaos.


Not militarily. The un can not project their military power anywhere, without the U.S.. And Germany, militarily? Besides Britain, what country in the un has done much of anything militarily? And what little they have done, required US involvement, to tell them where to bomb.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

dpadams6 said:


> Not militarily. The un can not project their military power anywhere, without the U.S.. And Germany, militarily?


Did you not read the opening post on this thread?? Germany IS building a military... a EUROPEAN military under THEIR command! They INTEND to project their military power.... that's the reason this is happening!!

Germany is a UN sycophant nation! The UN will LOVE an EU military. It allows them to project power without the U.S. rejecting or objecting.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Did you not read the opening post on this thread?? Germany IS building a military... a EUROPEAN military under THEIR command! They INTEND to project their military power.... that's the reason this is happening!!


You really believe that Germany has a military, right now, that can accomplish much?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

dpadams6 said:


> You really believe that Germany has a military, right now, that can accomplish much?


Absolutely! I left Germany where my wife was stationed about two years ago. The German military has moveid into virtually all of the former U.S. bases that weren't outright closed. All German males have a mandatory military service requirement. That's a LOT of males!

And now....joining the Dutch military, and soon the Czech military under THEIR command...to be followed by others...they will be a very powerful force, maybe even the size of our own, now totally deflated military that can no longer expect to fight on two fronts. (Smallest military since prior to WWII)


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Absolutely! I left Germany where my wife was stationed about two years ago. The German military has moveid into virtually all of the former U.S. bases that weren't outright closed. All German males have a mandatory military service requirement. That's a LOT of males!
> 
> And now....joining the Dutch military, and soon the Czech military under THEIR command...to be followed by others...they will be a very powerful force, maybe even the size of our own, now totally deflated military that can no longer expect to fight on two fronts. (Smallest military since prior to WWII)


Very difficult (almost impossible) to project military very far outside their borders, without aircraft carriers. There's several countries that have one, a few countries that have a couple, and the U.S. has around 19-20. I don't believe Germany has one. That's not even close.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

dpadams6 said:


> Very difficult (almost impossible) to project military very far outside their borders, without aircraft carriers. There's several countries that have one, a few countries that have a couple, and the U.S. has around 19-20. I don't believe Germany has one. That's not even close.


You are simply assuming that their focus would be the USA. They CAN project power throughout other regions, and unless we want to counter them, which is highly unlikely, we will just sit on our butts and watch the rest of the world crumble. Also.... the Europeans, primarily the French have nuclear subs and weapons and that CAN project.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

EUROPEAN COUNTRIES RANKED BY MILITARY POWER (2016) 

 ​ 0.1993 - France _*(CLOSE ALLIES WITH THE GERMANS NOW...PRO EU MILITARY!!!)*_

  
 ​ 0.2164 - United Kingdom

  
 ​ 0.2646 - Germany *(THEY ARE NUMBER 3 IN EUROPE!!!)*

  
 ​ 0.2724 - Italy

  
 ​ 0.3909 - Poland

  
 ​ 0.4913 - Spain

  
 ​ 0.5147 - Greece

  
 ​ 0.5867 - Ukraine

  
 ​ 0.6378 - Czech Republic

  
 ​ 0.7112 - Switzerland

  
 ​ 0.7182 - Netherlands _*(JOINING GERMAN FORCES UNDER GERMAN COMMAND)*_

  
 ​ 0.7744 - Romania

  
 ​ 0.8449 - Belarus

  
 ​ 0.8453 - Denmark

  
 ​ 0.9135 - Austria

  
 ​ 1.0007 - Hungary

  
 ​ 1.0199 - Portugal

  
 ​ 1.0391 - Belgium

  
 ​ 1.0657 - Bulgaria

  
 ​ 1.0733 - Croatia


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> EUROPEAN COUNTRIES RANKED BY MILITARY POWER (2016)
> 
> ​ 0.1993 - France _*(CLOSE ALLIES WITH THE GERMANS NOW...PRO EU MILITARY!!!)*_
> 
> ...


And compared to a REAL MILITARY SUPER POWER (US, RUSSIA, CHINA) they are still not even close. Take your number one ranked, France. Do you realize how much help France needed from the U.S., when they started doing bombing missions in Africa, just to know what to bomb?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Let them build an EU army.who is going to help them when Putin overruns europe?....the USA?.in the shape the USA's forces are in under the current administration,our forces cant even beat our way out of a paper sack as far as I am concerned.what would europe do?.draw a red line?.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Rule Britannia Britannia rule the waves! Britons never will be slaves!



People forget just how tight the alliance and friendship between the United States and Great Britain is. An EU army is no concern.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Rule Britannia Britannia rule the waves! Britons never will be slaves!
> 
> People forget just how tight the alliance and friendship between the United States and Great Britain is. An EU army is no concern.


I have never forgiven the Lobsterback bastards for burning the White House!


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

BuckB said:


> I have never forgiven the Lobsterback bastards for burning the White House!


Lol... Come on. They are always with us on almost every endeavor we get ourselves involved in. Guaranteed allie.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

BuckB said:


> I have never forgiven the Lobsterback bastards for burning the White House!


If they burned it now with current occupants I'd buy the Beer and Brats!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

SGT E said:


> If they burned it now with current occupants I'd buy the Beer and Brats!


There is that...


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGT E said:


> If they burned it now with current occupants I'd buy the Beer and Brats!


I'll split it with ya and throw in the bourbon!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I'll split it with ya and throw in the bourbon!


It's now a PARTY!


----------

